
Not enough Covid vaccine for all until 2024, says biggest producer - dfee
https://www.ft.com/content/a832d5d7-4a7f-42cc-850d-8757f19c3b6b
======
ferryman
I wonder if governments around the world are thinking more about manufacturing
and distribution since we have promising early results. Bill Gates & his
foundation have been talking about how 7 billion doses vaccines will be
produced [1] and distributed equitably [2].

[1] [https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/What-you-need-to-know-
abou...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/What-you-need-to-know-about-the-
COVID-19-vaccine)

[2]
[https://www.gatesfoundation.org/TheOptimist/Articles/coronav...](https://www.gatesfoundation.org/TheOptimist/Articles/coronavirus-
gavi)

